# Selling home during permanent resident application period?



## nmreich (Feb 16, 2009)

I am sponsoring my wife to move to Canada (permanent resident). I live in USA and am concerned about the housing market here and would like to sell my house ASAP. Can I sell my home here in USA at the same time as applying for permanent residency for my wife? Anyone know?

Also my company terminated my position (downsizing). Does this affect me as a sponsor? I am going to be looking for work in Waterloo (Ontario - near Toronto). I am a dual citizen (USA/Canada).


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

nmreich said:


> I am sponsoring my wife to move to Canada (permanent resident). I live in USA and am concerned about the housing market here and would like to sell my house ASAP. Can I sell my home here in USA at the same time as applying for permanent residency for my wife? Anyone know?
> 
> Also my company terminated my position (downsizing). Does this affect me as a sponsor? I am going to be looking for work in Waterloo (Ontario - near Toronto). I am a dual citizen (USA/Canada).


The selling of your US property has nothing whatsoever to do with sponsoring your wife into Canada.
As a Canadian citizen you may enter the country without having employment in the USA or anywhere for that matter.


----------



## nmreich (Feb 16, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> The selling of your US property has nothing whatsoever to do with sponsoring your wife into Canada.
> As a Canadian citizen you may enter the country without having employment in the USA or anywhere for that matter.


That's what I thought; but in one of the forms it says something like "Do not quit your job or sell your assets in your country". 

My concern is that while US Citizens can stay in Canada for up to 6 months, if my wife's permanent resident card does not arrive within that time then she will have to leave Canada (for a minimum of 4 hours) and return in order to reset her 6 month visitor stay. I am concerned that at the border they may ask her where her permanent residence is... and if we've sold our house in USA she can't say USA, and she can't say Canada either since she is technically not a Permanent Resident yet.

But yeah, I hope you are right. I know that as her sponsor (family class) I have obligations to provide for her for 3 years and can not accept unemployment compensation in USA or Canada during that time. (I have no problems providing for my wife and kids, but it's a technical thing about unemployment compensation).


----------

